# Treats!! :)



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey! Right now I'm giving Mickey a few different treats...Old Mother Hubbard, the p-nuttier and the puppy chicken ones. He loves them and it makes me happy bc the ingredients are all natural and they aren't high in fat! Another brand I found that he likes is the Dogswell Vitality Chicken Breast, which are also all natural with added vitamins. It's supposed to be good for their skin, coat and eyes...


What is everyone using? Can you recommend any other good and natural treats? 



Thanks! 
xoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I use Stella and Chewy's Carnivore Crunch (chicken) and Carnivore Kisses (Kobe beef and free-range bison). She also gets Hip Chips Duck Breast jerkey, which has glucoamine and chondroitin for their precious little joints.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The only two treats mine will eat is New Zealand Real Meat and the other one I won't feed any more because of the recalls was the chicken jerky. (their brand was not recalled but the FDA advised not to give ANY chicken Jerky) They do back flips for the real meat and they are really picky.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Old Mother Hubbard and Yogurt Drops.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

My kids like Gold Label Lamb & Rice jerkey...it is soft and easy to divide into smaller treats. They also get some tiny blueberry dog biscuits, but I can't remember the brand...I think they are organic. Mostly they get fresh carrots... they just love them! Cheese is an easy treat too.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Mine love solid gold tiny tots but after looking at the ingredients, I don't think they are the healthiest. When Toto went to puppy school they told us to get freeze dried liver. You can easily break it into small pieces and it's pure liver. They love that too.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

cheerios! and also gerber baby veggie puffs (sweet potato please!). i also stumbled upon a big ol' bag of charlee bear treats. nice and light, easy to chomp, and they come in cheese'n'egg flavor, which buttercup luuuuurves.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Freeze dried liver is a great training aid too! You can also
boil chicken livers, then broil with a tinsy winsy bit of garlic
salt on them. Broiling makes them more solid so they don't
crumble easily. Kidney will work too, although the smell of
boiling kidney can be unpleasant. :HistericalSmiley: 
For snacks I use baby carrots and broccoli. They love them.
Also some peeled apple pieces when I have some.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie loves Zuke's mini naturals in peanut butter and chicken flavors. She also likes the Zuke's z-fillets. I also give her liver biscotti which she likes. I just started giving her dried venison as a treat, she seems to like it. The Zuke's minis are her all time favorite though!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly LIVES for Zukes mini naturals in chicken flavor!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh my, I'm a big old meanie. I've only been giving mine the Natural Balance Potato & Duck treats. I thought if I was really going to give the food a chance to see if it stopped the tear staining, I wouldn't be able to tell if I gave other treats


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI LOVES LIV-A-LITTLES WHOLE CHICKEN TREATS


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee loves Merrick's lamb treats.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to be careful about Lady's treats because of her diabetes so they have to be low/no carb and low fat.

Besides frozen cut green beans (which she loves!), Lady gets Charlee Bear treats and Liver Biscotti (no wheat). When I remember to pick up a bag, I get her the Old Mother Hubbard Just Veggin mini biscuits and cut them in half. Wellness make a chicken jerky/treat that I have bought before this recall.

Before diabetes, Cheerios were one of her favorite treats.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Old Mother Hubbard and Yogurt Drops.[/B]


Where do you get the yogurt drops?


----------



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, thanks everyone! You've all been really helpful, I'm gonna look into a few different brands you have mentioned. 

I didn't know I could give him carrots, that seems really healthy


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie gets Cheerios, Charlee Bear treats (thanks to Marj's recommendation) and Old Mother Hubbard Bitz. I also give her string cheese when I eat some and some frozen veggies (green beans, peas) on occasion.

Josie says: I'm a very spoiled girl and I'm okay with it!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

For treats, I give my girls the Solid Gold Tiny Tots, Cheerios and Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits (peanut butter flavor).  The peanut butter biscuits have no wheat, rice or corn, so that's the main reason I picked that flavor!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris would jump through fire for the Zuke's mini-natural peanut butter treats. I also have given her Cheerios, green beans, shredded cheese, bananas, and regular peanut butter (with any pills she may need to take).


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> *Paris would jump through fire for the Zuke's mini-natural peanut butter treats*. I also have given her Cheerios, green beans, shredded cheese, bananas, and regular peanut butter (with any pills she may need to take).[/B]



That sounds just like Lilly with her Zukes treats!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=444420
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to try those. Bonnie doesn't get that excited for anything!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I dont think I have ever seen the Zukes.....Where do you get them??


Anyone have any suggestions for any healthier treats?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Mia, 

I carry the Zuke's minis in my store, www.wooflife.com - but I'm sure you can find them locally - check their website for a store near you. 

I also feed my guy's Dr. Beckers bite - they go nuts for them. Izzy will do ANYTHING for a Becker bite. They only have 3 ingrediants Liver, garlic and vitamin E. 

Oh and Hemi is really quite fond of the Solid Gold Tiny Tots - I think someone else mentioned those. 

Leslie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=444448
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try these Mia didn't like treats either and she LOVES these as do Cody & even the Peanut man!

The chicken & venison ingredients - Chicken, venison, chicory, lecithin, sea salt, mixed tocopherols & garlic 

http://www.wholepets.com/index.php?action=...p;val=Real+Meat


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi!

My dogs love Paul Newman's all natural organic chicken and rice training treats...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=444497
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to try those. Bonnie doesn't get that excited for anything!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Try these Mia didn't like treats either and she LOVES these as do Cody & even the Peanut man!

The chicken & venison ingredients - Chicken, venison, chicory, lecithin, sea salt, mixed tocopherols & garlic 

http://www.wholepets.com/index.php?action=...p;val=Real+Meat
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks!! I just ordered the Zuke's, but I bookmarked this page and will try them, too. Appreciate it! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I dont think I have ever seen the Zukes.....Where do you get them??
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for any healthier treats?[/B]


Here's where I got my last order. This was the cheapest that I found them. I'm ordering the one pound bag now (got 3 bags my last order...I hope that will last a while.)

http://www.petguys.com/dog-stuff-chews---treats-zuke-s.html


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=444568
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is cheap!! The cheapest I have found them locally is $8.99/bag. My groomer charges $12.99 for the big bag! How much do they charge for shipping?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The boys like Cloud star treats - soft and chewy buddy biscuits, buddy bisuits - peanut butter flavor (they won't eat any other brand than Cloud star). They like chicken or beef broth ice cubes (my vet says that they are good for their teeth).
They do not like ZUKES at all - they are picky, picky.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

The shipping was $8 plus change. I think it depends on how much you buy and where you live. I believe you can determine the shipping once you put stuff in the cart. I looked at quite a few websites and this was by far the cheapest. I was paying $5 something for a small bag and $12 something for the one pound bag in an actual store.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Shihloh loves Zuke's mini naturals too. Thats the only brand we use for treats.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:aktion033: Thanks everyone for the reccomendations of the Zukes!! I had to go to the store to get Mia some more Canidae and I found the Zukes Peaunt Butter treats!!! Mia LOOOVVVEESSSSSSSS THem!!!!!!!!! They kinda smell weird though! I paid $3 something for a small bag, but may look into ordering from that site you posted depending on how much it cost to ship!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I buy chicken breasts at the grocery store, boil them (with no salt) and then cut them up into bite-sized pieces and freeze them in very small, snack-sized baggies then put into a larger freezer bag. I only have to do this about once a month. We go through about one snack sized bag every 3 days, so no danger of spoilage. This way he is getting no excess salt, but just good protein and no excess fat either. With my last malt, he loved his treats (manufactured) so much that I worried about his salt and caloric intake as he got older and had heart problems. I guess this baby is now suffering for the pain and suffering we went through with our previous baby. I am trying to prevent problems by not introducing Midis to extra salty, high fat and high calorie treats. But, he does get Kong Peanut Butter squirted into his Kong cylinder every morning when I go to work. Gotta make up for all that rich goodness somewhere! 

BinnieBee


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been getting Karli's treats from a local dog bakery but recently picked up some Sammy Snacks treats at a dog show and Karli LOVES them. Here's the link to the Sammy Snacks that Karli really likes:

Sammy Snacks


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I make cookies for Haiku - there are some great cookie recipes.
She also gets vegetables as treats - green beans, bits of steamed broccoli, carrot


----------



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

> I make cookies for Haiku - there are some great cookie recipes.
> She also gets vegetables as treats - green beans, bits of steamed broccoli, carrot[/B]




Oh sounds good! I'm gonna try the fresh veggies....do you mind sharing one or two good cookie recipes, that are healthy? 


thanks!
Joylynn & Mickey


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I use a mixture of treats. For store-bought treats I use Castor & Pollux. http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/store/organ...nic_dog_cookies

I also share my veggies with them when I'm preparing them for myself such as carrots, green beans and their total favorite... lettuce!

[attachment=27739:index.png]

Peanut Butter Flavor

Ingredients: Organic Chicken, Organic Barley, Organic Peas, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Oats, Organic Fat preserved with Mixed Tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), Natural Peanut Butter Flavor, Herring Meal, Organic Flaxseed.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min).15.0%
Crude Fat (min).14.0%
Crude Fiber (max)...5.0%
Moisture (max)...10.0%


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

steini & fairy get cheese, apples, carrots raw chicken necks and this (i don´t know the english word) it´s dried bull ****


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

Bubba loves his treats. I give him cookies, cooked chicken, sometimes cheese
(isn't cheese too rich?). But now I have a problem, he doesn't eat his dry food.
So I have to mix his dry food with chicken or raw frozen food. 
Is anybody have the same problem?
And another question, how many cookies or other kind of treats can they
get a day? Bubba is 6 month old.

Diana and Bubba


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

The only treat poor Sparkey gets is carrots and chicken jerky. I cut the jerky in very small pieces ( because he swallow them and choke) and give him those after every potty break and after everytime I touch him or brush him or clean his face. he will just run to the treat and wait until he gets some. I also give him the jerkys in big pieces but I hold it for him. oh he also have the bully sticks. 
after reading this thread I went and bought the Zuke chicken flavor and he loves it. my hubby just throw like 5 or 6 on the floor for him. do you give them one at a time? I have a feeling he will go through this bag in no time. I told hubby that he has to put one at a time in his mouth. he said no way


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i just ordered some peanutbutter zukes! thank you for the link :aktion033:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> The only treat poor Sparkey gets is carrots and chicken jerky. I cut the jerky in very small pieces ( because he swallow them and choke) and give him those after every potty break and after everytime I touch him or brush him or clean his face. he will just run to the treat and wait until he gets some. I also give him the jerkys in big pieces but I hold it for him. oh he also have the bully sticks.
> after reading this thread I went and bought the Zuke chicken flavor and he loves it. my hubby just throw like 5 or 6 on the floor for him. do you give them one at a time? I have a feeling he will go through this bag in no time. I told hubby that he has to put one at a time in his mouth. he said no way [/B]



I throw a handful of them for Lilly when I leave in the morning to go to work. It distracts her because she goes running to look for them and when she is done I am gone! The only bad thing is that now she expects them anytime we leave the house. She sits on the corner of my living room run and looks up at my desk where the treats are. One time when my mom was visiting and she left the house she didn't know what Lilly was waiting for. I was at school or something. After my mom asked me why Lilly was sitting on the rug looking up at her with such a longing look on her face, lol. She LOVES these things! She also gets a few here and there throughout the night just for being cute. Yes you will go through the bag in no time. I buy the 1lb bags two at a time. I definitely spend way more on these treats than on Lilly's food!


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Fendi gets Zuke's Mini Naturals...we've tried all flavors (Peanut butter, chicken, and salmon) she loves them all, and also Merrick's lamb treats.


----------

